

Edward Snowden leaks could help paedophiles escape police, says government - donquichotte
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/terrorism-in-the-uk/10431337/Edward-Snowden-leaks-could-help-paedophiles-escape-police-says-government.html

======
btilly
In _The Right to Privacy_ by Caroline Kennedy (yes, those Kennedys) and Ellen
Alderidge the interesting point is made that our rights have to be defined by
defending unpopular people. And that is because unpopular people are the ones
whose rights get taken away first.

The theory is that this spying apparatus is used against foreigners, not our
own citizens. The admission here is that it is used against our own citizens,
"But that's OK because we're targeting people that everyone hates."

Well no, that's not OK. I'm more afraid of the government than I am of
pedophiles.

------
philiphodgen
I guess it was inevitable that the debate would devolve to pedophelia. This
must be the political arena's equivalent to Godwin's Law. Over any given
period of time, "think of the children" will be in invoked to support a
political position.

Sigh. At what point do journalists start showing us that they have had the
Gullible Module surgically removed? This rote recitation of governmental PR is
not news. It is propaganda.

------
RubberSoul
An unnamed government official told me that the leaks resulted in the death of
innocent kittens.

------
bottlerocket
"Use of curtains or blinds on windows could be used by pedophiles to hide
their activities from their neighbors and police", says a high ranking law
enforcement official who agreed to speak on the condition of anonymity

